# Zinsco breaker test



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I cannot fathom what they were thinking, this is why breaker testing should be left to the pros. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMV1jmDn3o4&feature=related


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They spent way too much time setting that up.

Easiest way to test a Zinsco breaker is to remove it and toss it in the trash can.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be an interesting, and quick, video to play during a resi sales call if the homeowner is on the fence about replacing a Zinsco, GTE, or Sylvania panel.

True enough, that one could hardly call this a test, as much as it was a "demonstration", in what appears to be a controlled environment.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, stick your face a litter closer, take a good look:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Zog said:


> I cannot fathom what they were thinking,


You're not really so old you can't see the fun in that. :laughing:


When we were board at an old job we would torch whatever we could think of with the welder. If it would fit in the electrode clamp we would hook it up and melt it down.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You're not really so old you can't see the fun in that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> When we were board at an old job we would torch whatever we could think of with the welder. If it would fit in the electrode clamp we would hook it up and melt it down.:jester:



This would be fun to play with:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Sure would, but we did have large rear load trash truck that we could mash stuff up in. :jester:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You're not really so old you can't see the fun in that. :laughing:
> 
> 
> When we were board at an old job we would torch whatever we could think of with the welder. If it would fit in the electrode clamp we would hook it up and melt it down.:jester:


I don't think they were goofing off, I think they were trying to do an actual test. 

Now I love blowing stuff up, that is one of the things that drew me to my niche in the industry, next month I have KEMA's power lab rented out for 2 days to blow some stuff up. 

http://www.kema.com/services/testing/hmv-components/video/Default.aspx


----------

